# جنون ....



## جوو الرياض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جنــــــــوووون الحــــــــرف .......


الاستذكاء..الغبي.....!! 
تعلمت بأن الاستغباء على الذكي... غباء !!
كما أن الاستذكاء على الغبي... غباء أيضاً !!

مبادئ حيّة... !! 
تعلمت أنه لكي تحيا كلماتنا ... في قلوب الآخرين...
يجب... أن ننفث فيها من روح مبادئنا !!







لغة سحريّة ....!!
تعلمت بأن هناك لغة سحرية...
تسمى (لغة الصمت)..أو (لغة البوح)!!
لاتقرأ...ولا تكتب !!
تنفذ من خلال مسامات أحاسيسنا...
ونبضات قلوبنا... بلا استئاذان !!
فتنقل مانريد... إلى من نريد !!
هي أشبه ماتكون بالإلهام...أو شيئاً من الأحلام !!
وهذا هو سرّ... ساحريتها !!

موت مكرر...!! 
تعلمت أن من الأشياء التي تقتلنا أكثر من مرة...
أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك !!
وإذا نظرت إليه لتعرف من هو...؟!
فإذا به....." حبيبك !!
هنا ... في هذه الالتفاتة...
تموت أشياء...كثيرة...
قبل موت ...الروح...والجسد !!

تضحية...!!
تعلمت..أنه(قد)..تجد رجلاً واحداً فقط..
من بين(مائة) رجل...يستحق التضحية !!
وأنك(قد)..تجد..امرأة واحدة فقط...
من بين (ألف) امرأة...تستحق التضحية !!

غباء... !! 
تعلمت بأنه...
لايشك في ذكاء الذكي...
الا .....الغبي!!
من باعك..بيعه...!! 
تعلمت أنه (يجب) أن نتخلى...
عن من يتخلى عنّا !!

وفاة ..مبدأ ...!! 
تعلمت أن أرواحنا لاتموت ...
بفراق إنسان..أو بموته !!
ولكنها تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة...
عندما يموت بداخلنا مبدأً..
قد عاش معنا ....سنين طويلة !!


علا..مات ...!! 
تعلمت بأن علامة من يحبك.."حباً صادقاً"..
أنه يعرف مابك...ويشعر بك...
من........ أنفاسك !!
وغير ذلك..هراء..الكل يدّعية !!

خروج بدون عودة... !! 
تعلمت بأن الذي (ينتهي ) من حياتي...
لايمكن أن (أبدأه) مرة أخرى ...!!


فاتورة غالية ...!! 
تعلمت (مِن مَن ينكث عهده ومواثيقه )...
أن فاتورة " الوفاء غالية جداً!!
لايستطيع دفع قيمتها...الكثير!!

حِلم.....!!
تعلمت أنه لكي أكون حليماً.. !!
يجب أن أتخلص من (كثير) من حظوظ نفسي!!
وأن أنتصر للموقف...لا لنفسي!!


احترام قلم ...!! 
تعلمت بأن أحترم قلمي...
لكي يحترم حروفي الآخرين !!

ذكرى بيضاء ...!!
تعلمت أن أسعى لأكون ...
نقطة بيضاء...في دفتر ذكريات..
من أحبهم !!​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جنون ....*

تضحية...!!
تعلمت..أنه(قد)..تجد رجلاً واحداً فقط..
من بين(مائة) رجل...يستحق التضحية !!

وأنك(قد)..تجد..امرأة واحدة فقط...
من بين (ألف) امرأة...تستحق التضحية !!

ابحرت في صفحتك جوو وشدتني هذه العبارات
لا تحرمنا جديدك


----------

